# Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Moin Leutz!


Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber wer möchte nicht mal gerne etwas neues beim Kochen ausprobieren, oder braucht mal ein Rezept für Zwischendurch?
Deshalb dachte ich mir wir könnten ja mal Rezepte tauschen. Jeder der mag, kann hier seine  Lieblingback- und Kochrezepte angeben und findet vielleicht auch was für sich. I
Ich beginne mal mit einem Rezept, das sich gut für kleine oder auch größere Partys eignet:

Fleischpizza

Zutaten:
500 g Schweinemett, 500 g Rinderhackfleisch, 1 Glas Zigeunersoße, 1 kleine Dose Pilze, 
2 Paprikaschoten, 1 Zwiebel, 1 Zehe Knoblauch, 1 Pfund junger Gouda, 3 Eier, Pfeffer, Salz Oregano, Sahne

Zubereitung:

Der Untergrund:
Die Knoblauchzehe zerreiben und mit den Eiern dem Hackfleisch und dem Mett beimengen. Die Fleischmasse mit Pfeffer und Knoblauch würzen und danach auf dem Backblech verteilen und zwar so, daß am Rand ein freier Streifen von ca. 2 cm bleibt. Den Belag dann mit der Zigeunersoße großzügig bedecken.
Es empfiehlt sich ein tieferes Backblech zu nehmen, da das Fleisch eine Soße abgeben wird. 

Der Belag:
Die Paprikaschoten in kleine Streifen schneiden, ebenso die Zwiebel. 
Die Dosenpilze, Paprikastreifen und Zwiebelstücke gut miteinander vermengen und auf den Pizzauntergrund gleichmäßig verteilen. 
Den Gouda in Scheiben schneiden und dann die Pizza damit belegen.

Das ganze bei 200° Celsius, auf der mittleren Schiene des Backofens ca. 20-30 Minuten backen.
Die sich um das Fleisch gesammelte Flüssigkeit mit etwas Sahne verfeinern und fertig!

Tip: Das ganze mit etwas Weißbrot und einem Glas trockenem Rotwein reichen! 

Also! Viel Spaß und guten Appetit! 

cya trASH


----------



## Volo (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Gut ... ich mache dann gleich mal weiter:
Backofen an ... warten ...
Lasagne aus der Tiefkühltruhe nehmen, in den Ofen ... warten ..
Essen!

Toll ist auch: Pizzaservice anrufen ...

ich bin net so der Koch, aber deine Pizza hört sich ... interessant an
auch wenn die Pizza mit einem kg Fleisch etwas groß werden dürfte 

mfg


----------



## patrickbateman (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Tolles Rezept, funktioniert immer, die Zutaten sind allerdings recht kostspielig:

Crack" ist Kokain-Base von bröckliger Konsistenz und beiger Färbung. Die Herstellung erfolgt aus KokainHydrochlorid unter Zusatz einer anorganischen Base, z. B. Backpulver oder Ammoniak (Salmiakgeist).


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Ungewöhnlich und nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die Wissen halt nix gescheites , müssen aber immer ihren Senf dazugeben. 
Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht *g*
Macht nur so weiter ihr ewigen Junggesellen!


----------



## LoWang (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Ungewöhnlich und nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die Wissen halt nix gescheites , müssen aber immer ihren Senf dazugeben. 
- Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht *g*
- Macht nur so weiter ihr ewigen Junggesellen!
-  _

--> kochtopf nehmen
--> einen liter milch reinkippen
--> warm werden lassen.
--> fox eine reinhaun
--> puddingpulver einrühren
--> fox eine reinhaun
-->  in ühlschrank geben
--> fox den kochlöffel abschlecken lassen 
--> pudding aufessen

tata fertig


----------



## Coolmaker (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Ich sag nur ...


----------



## patrickbateman (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Ungewöhnlich und nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die Wissen halt nix gescheites , müssen aber immer ihren Senf dazugeben. 
- Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht *g*
- Macht nur so weiter ihr ewigen Junggesellen!
-  _

Ich passe mich eben chamäleongleich dem gerade herrschenden Niveau an. Und was das ganze jetzt mit Junggesellen zu tun hat, wird mir nicht ganz klar. Genauso könnte ich behaupten, daß Männer, die Kochrezepte austauschen, verkappte Homosexuelle sein müssen. Tue ich aber nicht. Wäre ein dämliches Klischee. Wenn du noch mehr Senf brauchst, sag Bescheid. Du könntest dir damit eine Hähnchenbrust in Senfkruste zubereiten:

ZUTATEN für 4 Portionen  

Menge  Maß  Zutat, Art  
2  St  Hähnchenbrustfilets  
5  EL  Senf (Zwei EL Dijon-Senf, drei EL süßen Senf)  
2  St  Salate (Einen Eichblatt- und einen Radicchiosalat)  
200  g  Pfifferlinge  
2  EL  Semmelbrösel  
1  EL  Tomatenmark  
50  g  Kürbiskerne  
1  TL  Honig  
1  EL  Öl  
1  EL  Estragon  
2  EL  Walnussöl  
1  EL  Balsamicoessig  
20  g  Butter  
1  Prise  Pfeffer  
1  Prise  Salz  

ZUBEREITUNG  

Die Hähnchenbrüste in erhitztem Öl rundum anbraten. Senf, Semmelbrösel, Tomatenmark vermischen, auf die Hähnchenbrüste streichen und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 250 Grad überkrusten. Anschließend abkühlen lassen.

Die Pfifferlinge putzen und in Butter anbraten. Kürbiskerne in einer Pfanne ohne Fett anrösten und abkühlen lassen.

Den Salat waschen und in mundgerechte Stücke zupfen. Auf einer Platte anrichten. Essig und Öl für die Marinade ordentlich verrühren, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und darüber gießen. Pfifferlinge und Hähnchenbrust darauf anrichten.

ZUBEREITUNGSZEIT  

Aktiv 30 Min. 
Passiv 20 Min. 

ANMERKUNG  

Bitte beachten Sie bei der Zubereitung, dass sich die im Rezept angegebenen Mengen und Garzeiten auf die Original-Menge von 4 Portionen beziehen und ggf. entsprechend angepasst werden müssen. 
Wir empfehlen Ihnen, dieses Rezept auszudrucken, damit Sie es beim Kochen jederzeit zur Hand haben.


----------



## LoWang (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - Ungewöhnlich und nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die Wissen halt nix gescheites , müssen aber immer ihren Senf dazugeben. 
- - Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht *g*
- - Macht nur so weiter ihr ewigen Junggesellen!
- -  
- 
- Ich passe mich eben chamäleongleich dem gerade herrschenden Niveau an. Und was das ganze jetzt mit Junggesellen zu tun hat, wird mir nicht ganz klar. Genauso könnte ich behaupten, daß Männer, die Kochrezepte austauschen, verkappte Homosexuelle sein müssen. Tue ich aber nicht. Wäre ein dämliches Klischee. Wenn du noch mehr Senf brauchst, sag Bescheid. Du könntest dir damit eine Hähnchenbrust in Senfkruste zubereiten:
- 
- ZUTATEN für 4 Portionen  
-  
- Menge  Maß  Zutat, Art  
- 2  St  Hähnchenbrustfilets  
- 5  EL  Senf (Zwei EL Dijon-Senf, drei EL süßen Senf)  
- 2  St  Salate (Einen Eichblatt- und einen Radicchiosalat)  
- 200  g  Pfifferlinge  
- 2  EL  Semmelbrösel  
- 1  EL  Tomatenmark  
- 50  g  Kürbiskerne  
- 1  TL  Honig  
- 1  EL  Öl  
- 1  EL  Estragon  
- 2  EL  Walnussöl  
- 1  EL  Balsamicoessig  
- 20  g  Butter  
- 1  Prise  Pfeffer  
- 1  Prise  Salz  
-  
- ZUBEREITUNG  
-  
- Die Hähnchenbrüste in erhitztem Öl rundum anbraten. Senf, Semmelbrösel, Tomatenmark vermischen, auf die Hähnchenbrüste streichen und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 250 Grad überkrusten. Anschließend abkühlen lassen.
- 
- Die Pfifferlinge putzen und in Butter anbraten. Kürbiskerne in einer Pfanne ohne Fett anrösten und abkühlen lassen.
- 
- Den Salat waschen und in mundgerechte Stücke zupfen. Auf einer Platte anrichten. Essig und Öl für die Marinade ordentlich verrühren, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und darüber gießen. Pfifferlinge und Hähnchenbrust darauf anrichten.
-  
- ZUBEREITUNGSZEIT  
-  
- Aktiv 30 Min. 
- Passiv 20 Min. 
- 
- ANMERKUNG  
-  
- Bitte beachten Sie bei der Zubereitung, dass sich die im Rezept angegebenen Mengen und Garzeiten auf die Original-Menge von 4 Portionen beziehen und ggf. entsprechend angepasst werden müssen. 
- Wir empfehlen Ihnen, dieses Rezept auszudrucken, damit Sie es beim Kochen jederzeit zur Hand haben. 
- 
-  
- 
-  _

da war wohl jemand auf kochen.de *g*


----------



## RR (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

ENTE IM OBSTBRAND!

http://www.rosshirt.de/maenner01.html

RR


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Und wieder ein Antwort in der Rubrik: Kommentare. die die Welt nicht braucht. Danke für die Selbstbeweihräucherung *g*

Rezept: Note 5 

Setzen LoWang *lach*


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Manchmal ist es besser gar nix zu sagen, alls nur leer zu schwaffeln.

Wieder Rubrik: Kommentare, die die Welt nicht braucht *g*


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Also das laß ich mal fast unkommentiert.

Danke für die Antwort. Es war eine, sagen wir mal, etwas andere Erfahrung. *g*

Übrigens sollte man nicht nur eine Flasche Obstler kaufen, sondern einen Karton!
Die restlichen Flaschen braucht man um die Nachbarn und die Feuerwehr zu beruhigen 

Nochmals Danke. Wirklich humorig *lach*


----------



## Fetteratte (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Tja nun......eigentlich kenne ich mich auch hauptsächlich mit Fertiggerichten aus, doch hier vielleicht mal ein echtes Rezept:

Überbackener Schafskäse:


1 Schafskäsepackung (gibt es ja auch als Käseblock zu kaufen ---->eignet sich besser als Stückchen)
Paprikapulver (edelsüß oder scharf....wie man will)
Ganze Knoblauchzehe
Olivenöl
Tabascosauce
eingelegte Oliven
Tomaten

Alufolie

Zubereitung:

-Man schneidet erstmal die Schafskäseblöcke zu Quadraten auseinander (ich habe aus einem Block immer vier Quadrate gemacht). 
-Dann nimmt man etwas Alufolie und formt sie zu kleinen Schalen, wo die Schafskäsequadrate reinpassen. ( es sollte alles dicht sein......ansonsten wird das Zeug später in den Backofen tropfen)
-Etwas Olivenöl über den Schafskäse geben
-Etwas Paprikapulver darüber streuen
-eine Knoblauchzehe in kleine Scheiben schneiden und auf den Schafskäse legen
-Auch eine Olive in kleine Scheiben schneiden und auf den Schafskäse legen
-dann etwas!! Tabasco dazu geben (wer sich traut, kann auch etwas mehr nehmen *g*)
-Tomate in Scheiben schneiden und eine Scheibe auf das Gesamtwerk legen


Backen

Im Backofen am besten die Aluschalen auf ein Rost stellen und 20 min bei 200° brutzeln lassen.......fertig!


Das Zeug schmeckt fantastisch, doch sollte man später nicht irgendwelche wichtigen Termine haben *g* Der Knoblauchgeruch wird noch die ganze Wohnung einebeln.

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Ja! 

Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht. 

Danke sehr  

Das Rezept wird demnächst ausprobiert!


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Senf? Klar, aber nur Löwensenf! *g*

Aber danke für das Rezept. Man merkt Kritik führt manchmal doch zu Erfolg


----------



## trASH (25. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Nich meckern! Besser machen!


----------



## Lady (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Familienrezept

Wenns am Wochenende bei uns Roladen gibt freuen wir uns auf Montag, denn dann machen wir zur übrig gebliebenen Soße Wickelklösse.

Nudelteig (Mehl, Eier, Muskatnus, Salz)
ganz dünn mit Nudelholz ausrollen 1-2 mm dick
braune Butter, Semmelbröseln und Petersielie drüberstreuen
ganz eng zusammenrollen und festdrücken, so dass [hmm] wie soll ich das beschreiben ??? Rollen enstehen ungefähr 20 cm lang und Durchmesser 1cm

das ganze in Salzwasser 15-20 min Kochen und dann dunkle Bratensoße dazu

einfach lecker


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Sehr nett. Danke.

Aber Lady könntest du bitte für mich DAU da noch ein paar Mengenangaben zufügen?

Wäre wirklich nett!


----------



## Hulk12 (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Kein Rezept nur tolle Zubereitung!

Spiegelei mit Zwieback!

Zutaten:
- Pro Ei zwei Zwiebäcke
- Budda

Zubereitung:
-Butter inner Pfanne auf mittlerer Stufe erhitzen.
-Zwieback inne Pfanne
-wenden das von beiden Seiten gut Butter dran is
-Ei reinhauen und warten bis das Ei fertig ist
-auser Pfanne nehmen, nen haufen Salz drauf und reinflanken

Das ist kein Scherz das ist ein ernstgemeinter Beitrag zu diesem Thread hier. Es schmeckt supper und es kann sogar ein absoluter Kochidiot hinbekommen.

cu der Kochking-Hulk


----------



## gefurz2ultra (26. Oktober 2001)

*Lambadaschnitten*

Meine Lieblingsmehlspeise sind Lambadaschnitten - sie schmecken herrlich fruchtig und sind nochdazu leicht zu machen.

Teig: 6 Eier, 12 dag Zucker, 10 dag Mehl, 1 P. Vanillezucker, 1/2 P. Backpulver

Zuerst die Eier trennen und vom Eiklar Schnee schlagen, den Dotter mit dem Zucker und Vanillezucker schaumig rühren - danach Mehl und Backpulver etwas vermengen und das Ganze mit dem Eischnee langsam in die Dottermasse unterheben. Den Biskuitteig nun auf einem befetteten und mit Mehl bestaubten Blech backen.

Creme und Belag: 1 Liter Orangen- oder Multivitamin Cappy, 2 P. Vanillepuddingpulver, 10 dag Zucker, Kochschokolade, 2 Becher Schlagobers, 1 P. Bahlsen Butterkekse

Mit dem Liter Orangencappy, Puddingpulver und Zucker einen Orangenpudding zubereiten und diesen auf dem gebackenen Teig  noch heiß verstreichen. Wenn der Pudding auf dem Teig gut abgekühlt ist den Schlagobers darauf verstreichen. Jetzt die Bahlsen Butterkeks kurz in etwas Orangencappy eintauchen und danach das ganze Backblech damit sorgfältig damit belegen, sodass möglichst wenig Zwischenräume zwischen den Keksen sind. Nun noch Kochschokolade und etwas Butter erweichen und diese auf den Keksen verstreichen. Würden jetzt zu große Zwischenräume zwischen den Keksen sein würde die noch warme Schokoglasur auf den Schlagobers fließen und diesen verflüssigen. Nun das Ganze etwas stehen lassen, dass die Schokolade erhärtet und die Butterkekse weicher werden und dann sind die Lambadaschnitten fertig.

Einen gute Kaffee oder Cappuchino dazu - was gibt es besseres.


----------



## Sanny (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Obatzta*

Ok, mein absoluter Renner auf jeder Party ist "Obatzta". Für alle Nichtbayern heisst das übersetzt soviel wie "Angematschter". Hört sich doof an, schmeckt aber lecker und gehört bei jedem Biergartenbesuch in Bayern zur Breze oder Semmel dazu. 

Zutaten für eine ziemlich grosse Schüssel 

3 x Camembert
500 g Frischkäse (Philadelphia oder ähnliches)
150 g Butter
1 - 2 Becher Sahne
1 Zwiebel

Zubereitung:

Den Camembert und Butter zerschneiden und die Stücke in eine Schüssel geben. Beides sollte ziemlich weich sein, also nicht direkt aus dem Kühlschrank. Dann den Frischkäse und die kleingeschnippelte Zwiebel dazu und das ganze (vor allem die Camembertschale) mit einer Gabel zermatschen. Danach noch soviel Sahne dazu, daß das Gemisch am Ende einen Brei ergibt, der noch streichbar ist (aufs Brot zum Beispiel *erklär*). Zum Schluss noch mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika (eigentlich nur zwecks der Farbe *g*) und Zwiebelpulver abschmecken. Ferdisch. 

Kleiner Tip: Wenn das Zermatschen in Arbeit ausartet, kann man das Gemisch aus Camembert und Butter auch vorher in der Mikrowelle etwas zerlaufen lassen. Dann sollte man die Sahne allerdings erst hinzugeben, nachdem man die Schüssel zwei bis drei Stunden in den Kühlschrank gestellt hat, um die normale Festigkeit wieder zu erreichen.


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Danke für den Beitrag Hulk! So in etwa hatte ich mir das gedacht. Auch solche kleinen Rezepte sind genau das Richtige. 
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren und ich denke einige andere vielleicht auch, schließlich ist niemand als begnadeter Koch geboren.


----------



## Coolmaker (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Obatzta*

-Ok, mein absoluter Renner auf jeder Party ist "Obatzta". Für alle Nichtbayern heisst das übersetzt soviel wie "Angematschter". 


Angematschter??
Bei uns heist das Angemachter.
Wie heists bei euch?


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Lambadaschnitten*

Klingt echt lecker!

Danke!


----------



## Taiyo (26. Oktober 2001)

*Hrmpf*

Tja, ich würde an dieser Stelle gern an dem kulinarischen Reigen teilnehmen, aber da ich hier gerne ein japanisches Rezept zum Besten geben möchte, dessen Zutaten man hier allerdings (wenn überhaupt) nur selten und zu stark überteurten Importpreisen finden kann, hat das wohl keinen Sinn ...

PS: Es geht hierbei NICHT um Sushi (Anmerkung: sprich ßuschi).


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Obatzta*

Mmmmh. Lecker! 

Genau wie ich es gehofft hatte. Regionalspezialitäten!

Danke Sanny!


----------



## Max_Power (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

ich hab da was leckeres. Die Eier von Satan (all lyrics written by Tool)

Eine halbe Tasse Staubzucker
Ein Viertel Teelöffel Salz
Eine Messerspitze türkisches Haschisch
Ein halbes Pfund Butter
Ein Teelöffel Vanillenzucker
Ein halbes Pfund Mehl
Einhundertfünfzig Gramm gemahlene Nüsse
Ein wenig extra Staubzucker
... und keine Eier
In eine Schüssel geben
Butter einrühren
Gemahlene Nüsse zugeben und
Den Teig verkneten
Augenballgroße Stücke vom Teig formen
Im Staubzucker wälzen und
Sagt die Zauberwörter
Simsalbimbamba Saladu Saladim
Auf ein gefettetes Backblech legen und
Bei zweihundert Grad für fünfzehn Minuten backen und
KEINE EIER
Bei zweihundert Grad für fünfzehn Minuten backen und
Keine Eier ..

N Kumpel von mir hats mal probiert (ohne Hasch und Beschwörung) und gesagt s schmeckt. versuchts mal


----------



## Lady (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Sehr nett. Danke.
- 
- Aber Lady könntest du bitte für mich DAU da noch ein paar Mengenangaben zufügen?
- 
- Wäre wirklich nett! 
-  _
[hmm] das ist so ne Sache, hab fast damit gerechnet das die Frage kommt, ich mach das immer nach Gefühl, also so ca. 300 g Mehl und dann nehm ich meist 2 Eier + 2 Eigelb. Wenn man das mengt muss es ein fester Nudelteig werden, darf nicht mehr sehr kleben. Beim Ausrollen viel Mehl auf den Tisch und ans Nudelholz.


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Nochmals danke Lady.
Das mit dem nach Gefühl machen hatte ich vermutet. Aber eine ungefähre Mengenangabe brauchte ich doch. 

*knuddel*


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Hrmpf*

Keine Ausreden Taiyo! Bange machen gilt nicht. Also schieb das Rezept rüber. 
Schließlich bin ich an Spezialitäten aller Chatter interessiert. Und wenn es was mit Fisch zu tun hat, dann bekomm ich das auch ran. Außerdem wird es wohl kaum Kugelfisch sein! *g*

Also sei bitte so nett und liefer uns das Rezept!


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Tja. Nun überlege ich einen weiteren Thread aufzumachen! Da soll es dann um Mystizismus und Scharlatanerie gehen. *g*

Nun gut. Kekse gehen okay. Aber ich waren hier ausdrücklich vor dem Konsum von Drogen und möchte hier alle auffordern solche Späße in Zukunft zu unterlassen, da ich sie nur minderwitzig finde.

trASH (Nicht so sonderlich begeistert)


----------



## trASH (26. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Da sich die Leute so nett und interessiert zeigen, gebe ich mal ein weiteres Rezept an.

Polizeifinger:

Zutaten:

1 kg Karotten
1 kg Kartoffeln
½ kg durchwachsener Bauchspeck (alternativ geht auch Schweinenacken)
Salz, Zucker, Muskatnuß 


In der vegetarischen Form wird auf das Fleisch verzichtet und dafür Margarine hinzu gegeben. Die sich daraus ergebenden Veränderungen, werden erläutert.

Zubereitung:

Die Karotten und Kartoffeln schälen und klein würfeln.
Karotten, Kartoffeln und Fleisch in einen Topf geben und dann mit Wasser füllen, bis das Ganze knapp mit Wasser überdeckt ist. Salz hinzufügen nach Geschmack, als Maßgabe dient die Zubereitung von Salzkartoffeln (Vegetarisch: Genauso, nur auf das Fleisch wird verzichtet!)
Das ganze langsam kochen, bis das Fleisch gar ist. (Vegetarisch: Das ganze kochen bis die Karotten und Kartoffeln gar sind.)
Das Fleisch entnehmen. (Vegetarisch: Entfällt!)
Die Hälfte des Wassers abgießen, danach die Karotten und Kartoffeln zerstampfen. Eine Prise Zucker, sowie Muskatnuß nach Geschmack, aber zumindest eine Prise, beim zerstampfen hinzugeben. (Vegetarisch: Genauso, nur müssen noch zwei Eßlöffel Margarine beim zerstampfen dazugegeben werden!)

Das Fleisch entweder nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer aufteilen, oder kleinschneiden und in die Polizeifinger geben und vermengen. Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich empfehle das Fleisch aufzuteilen und mit etwas Senf (mittelscharf) zu genießen. (Vegetarisch: Wenn ein Vegetarier nach Fleisch fragt, stimmt was nicht  )


Guten Appetit!


----------



## Schleiferin (27. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Von der Sächsin ein sächsisches Rezept als Beitrag, denn so soll es sein, oder?

Quarkkäulchen

Zutaten:

1300g Pellkartoffeln
  500g Quark
  100g Zucker
      4   Eier
      4   Eßl. Mehl
      2   Eßl. Rosinen oder Korinthen   
  etwas Zitronensaft
  geriebener Muskat
  Zimt
  Salz
  Öl zum Braten

Die Pellkartoffeln noch heiß schälen, anschließend durch die Kartoffelpresse drücken und dann auskühlen lassen. Man kann auch Reste vom Vortag dafür verwenden, etwa übriggebliebene Salzkartoffeln.
Den Quark unterrühren, Zucker dazugeben, den Zitronensaft, Muskat, Zimt, Prise Salz und die Eier. Das Ganze gut vermengen, der Teig sollte schön fest sein, daß er sich gut formen läßt.
Nun mit bemehlten Fingern längliche flache Käulchen formen und in einer Pfanne im erhitzten Öl goldgelb braten, zwischendurch einmal wenden.
Noch warm mit etwas Zucker und Zimt bestreuen und gleich servieren. Dazu reicht man Apfelmus.

Guten Appetit wünscht
Schleiferin


----------



## gefurz2ultra (27. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Wenn du genug Rezepte gesammelt hast, könntest die diese an die Redis schicken - vielleicht bringt dann Florian Weidhase ja ein Buch raus 

Bücher aus der Redaktion: "Kochende Gamer" - Das Profibuch - 144 Seiten Tipps und Tricks, Rezept-Komplettlösungen und Zutaten-maps für nur DM 24,95


----------



## KennyKen (27. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Tolles Rezept, funktioniert immer, die Zutaten sind allerdings recht kostspielig:
- 
- Crack" ist Kokain-Base von bröckliger Konsistenz und beiger Färbung. Die Herstellung erfolgt aus KokainHydrochlorid unter Zusatz einer anorganischen Base, z. B. Backpulver oder Ammoniak (Salmiakgeist). 
- 
-  _


----------



## trASH (27. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Wenn du genug Rezepte gesammelt hast, könntest die diese an die Redis schicken - vielleicht bringt dann Florian Weidhase ja ein Buch raus 
- 
- Bücher aus der Redaktion: "Kochende Gamer" - Das Profibuch - 144 Seiten Tipps und Tricks, Rezept-Komplettlösungen und Zutaten-maps für nur DM 24,95 _

Mist! Durchschaut!  

Aber danke für den Vorschlag.

Eine entsprechende Marketingstrategie ist schon in Vorbereitung und ich rechne natürlich mit deiner konstruktiven und natürlich, bis auf ein gelegentliches Essen, unentgeltlichen mitarbeit! *g*


----------



## trASH (27. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - Tolles Rezept, funktioniert immer, die Zutaten sind allerdings recht kostspielig:
- - 
- - Crack" ist Kokain-Base von bröckliger Konsistenz und beiger Färbung. Die Herstellung erfolgt aus KokainHydrochlorid unter Zusatz einer anorganischen Base, z. B. Backpulver oder Ammoniak (Salmiakgeist). 
- - 
- -  
- 
-  _

Toll! Wieder ein Posting dasmich richtig verärgert! Woher kommen eigentlich die ganzen Schwachbegabten her? 

Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, finde ich es nicht nur unlustig, sonder auch nur einfach dämlich, das Thema Drogen als spaßig zu betrachten. Ihr macht Witze?
Schaut mal einem Junkie zu, wie langsam vor die Hunde geht.

Ich bitte hiermit darum bis aufs weitere solche "Scherze" zu unterlassen.


----------



## Max_Power (28. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Ich hab doch wohl schon in der ersten Zeile klargemacht, daß das Rezept nicht von mir ist sondern der Text eines Tool-Songs. soll ich den etwa verändern und damit gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen? außerdem bin ich der Meinung, daß die, die das lesen auch allein auf sich aufpassen können und dort KEINEN Hasch reinmischen.
Wenn du Drogenkonsum willst, dann geh mal auf n paar LAN's mit Linksradikalen...


----------



## trASH (28. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Richtig, du hast gekennzeichnet das der Text nicht von dir ist. Aber du hast ihn zitiert und zeigst damit deine Billigung. Und was den Drogenkonsum auf LANs angeht, kann ich nur sagen, daß ich das auch nicht gutheiße. Vielleicht überlegst du das nächstemal was du zitierst, wenn du nicht voll dahinter stehst. Als Scherz war es nur wenig geeignet. Mein Tip ist: Don`t write wuthout thinking. Vergiß bitte nicht, das es hier auch viel Kiddies im Chat gibt, die sowas als "cool" bezeichnen. Solltest du dazugehören, dann hast du noch einiges zu lernen.


----------



## Fox0181 (28. Oktober 2001)

*würd ich nie essen *

Pferde-Filet-Braten 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zutaten 
800 g Pferdefilet am Stück 
100 g Speck 
Pfeffer 
Salz 
80 g Butter 
4 El. Sahne sauer 
10 g Speisestärke 
1 El. Gemüsebrühe vegetabil 

Zubereitung 
Achtung: Nur gut gelagertes Fleisch verwenden! Das Filet leicht klopfen, mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben und mit dem in Scheiben geschnittenen Speck umgeben. Nur wenn nötig mit ein paar Fäden Küchengarn umbinden. 
Das Filet in der Bratpfanne unter Begießen mit heißer Butter, auf allen Seiten anbraten. Mit wenig Brühe angießen und unter regelmäßigem Beschöpfen, bei mittlerer Hitze etwa 40 Minuten garen. Fleisch herausnehmen, auf einer Platte anrichten und heiß stellen. 
Stärkemehl mit der Sahne verquirlen und den Fond damit binden. Den Fond über das Fleisch gießen und dieses servieren. 
Zum Filetbraten eignen sich Teigwaren jeglicher Art und frisches Gemüse. Diese Zugaben sollten nur mild gewürzt sein, damit der spezielle Geschmack des Pferdefleisches auch im Gaumen noch erhalten bleibt. 
Ein leichter Rotwein paßt hervorragend. 


Fox


----------



## trASH (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: würd ich nie essen *

Foxy du Schelm!

Ein böser trASH der arges denkt. Woher kennst du denn wieder meine Vorliebe für Salami-Lieferanten?

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant! 

thx 

PS Bald ist wieder Fuchsjagd


----------



## patrickbateman (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- . Mein Tip ist: Don`t write wuthout thinking. -  _

Du solltest dich dann auch selber dran halten, jetzt mal ganz wuthout Sarkasmus.


----------



## trASH (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck du hast da was nicht verstanden. Mir geht es nicht darum Leuten den Spaß zu verderben. Aber bei Drogen hört es für mich auf. Sorry. Mag für dich Spießerhaft sein, aber ich habe schon zu viele Leid durch Drogen gesehen.
Im übrigen mag es sein das dir meine Meinung nicht paßt, aber mir war es mit diesem Thread ernst, da ich wirklich gern koche. Ich habe nichts gegen einen Scherz, oder ein witziges Rezept, aber bei dem Thema hört es auf.
Im übrigen finde ich es aber ganz nett, das dich dieser Thread offensichtlich interessiert und ich hoffe nicht nur um die Drogenproblematik auszudiskuttieren. Falls du darüber diskuttieren möchtest können wir aber gerne eine Zeit und einen Channel vereinbaren und darüber diskutieren.


----------



## trASH (29. Oktober 2001)

*Mal was fürs kalte Buffet*

Mal wieder moin vom Hobbykoch!

Wie wäre es mit einer einfachen Kleinigkeit für Partys? 
Hier also etwas für euer kaltes Buffet:

Gefüllte Eier:

Zutaten:

Eier  und je nach Art der Füllung: Mayonnaise,  geriebener Käse, Currypuder, feingehackte Kräuter, Tomatenmark oder Sardellenpaste

Zubereitung :

Die Eier kochen und nachdem sie erkaltet sind halbieren. Das Eigelb entnehmen und durch ein Sieb pressen. Je nach Geschmack für dir folgenden Füllungen Verwenden, indem es in den genannten Kombinationen verrührt:

- Eigelb mit Mayonnaise
- Eigelb mit Mayonnaise und geriebenem Käse
- Eigelb mit Mayonnaise und Currypuder
- Eigelb mit Mayonnaise und kleingehackten Kräutern
- Eigelb mit Mayonnaise und Sardellenpaste 

Nun die halbierten Eihälften wieder mit den Pasten auffüllen.
Die entstehenden Pasten sollten spritzfähig sein, da man sie am besten in die Eiweißhälften einspritzen kann.
Zur Dosierung  der Mayonnaise gilt, das man auf sechs Eidotter in etwa vier Eßlöffel Mayonnaise nehmen sollte.

Danach die Eier einfach auf Salatplatten drapieren und mit Petersilie, Weintrauben und Salat garnieren. Sieht gut aus und macht echt was her.

Wohl bekomms!


----------



## patrickbateman (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck du hast da was nicht verstanden. Mir geht es nicht darum Leuten den Spaß zu verderben. Aber bei Drogen hört es für mich auf. Sorry. Mag für dich Spießerhaft sein, aber ich habe schon zu viele Leid durch Drogen gesehen._

Ah, ein Streetworker, immer umgeben von Crack-Zombies und Heroin-Wracks, da sieht man schon viel Leid.  
Wieviele arme Kids sich wohl - nur aufgrund meines Postings - in der letzten Woche in Mammis Küche Crack gebacken haben? Es müssen Tausende sein, sind ja alle dumm und leicht zu beeinflussen. 
Da wo für dich der Spaß aufhört, da fängt er für mich erst richtig an. 
Und lösch nicht immer die Antwort, auf die du dich beziehst, da steigt ja keiner durch.


----------



## trASH (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck du hast da was nicht verstanden. Mir geht es nicht darum Leuten den Spaß zu verderben. Aber bei Drogen hört es für mich auf. Sorry. Mag für dich Spießerhaft sein, aber ich habe schon zu viele Leid durch Drogen gesehen.
- 
- Ah, ein Streetworker, immer umgeben von Crack-Zombies und Heroin-Wracks, da sieht man schon viel Leid.  
- Wieviele arme Kids sich wohl - nur aufgrund meines Postings - in der letzten Woche in Mammis Küche Crack gebacken haben? Es müssen Tausende sein, sind ja alle dumm und leicht zu beeinflussen. 
- Da wo für dich der Spaß aufhört, da fängt er für mich erst richtig an. 
- Und lösch nicht immer die Antwort, auf die du dich beziehst, da steigt ja keiner durch.
- 
-  _


----------



## trASH (29. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - - Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck du hast da was nicht verstanden. Mir geht es nicht darum Leuten den Spaß zu verderben. Aber bei Drogen hört es für mich auf. Sorry. Mag für dich Spießerhaft sein, aber ich habe schon zu viele Leid durch Drogen gesehen.
- - 
- - Ah, ein Streetworker, immer umgeben von Crack-Zombies und Heroin-Wracks, da sieht man schon viel Leid.  
- - Wieviele arme Kids sich wohl - nur aufgrund meines Postings - in der letzten Woche in Mammis Küche Crack gebacken haben? Es müssen Tausende sein, sind ja alle dumm und leicht zu beeinflussen. 
- - Da wo für dich der Spaß aufhört, da fängt er für mich erst richtig an. 
- - Und lösch nicht immer die Antwort, auf die du dich beziehst, da steigt ja keiner durch.
- - 
- -  
- 
-  _

So einmal eine  leere Antwort. Warum? Du scheinst  schon verstanden zu haben worum es mir geht da du aber nichts neues zum Thema beiträgst gewinne ich den Eindruck es geht dir mehr darum deine Antworten in Threads zu sehen, als wirklich etwas konstruktives auszusagen. Im Normalfall finde ich deine Antworten auch witzig. Aber meine Meinung bleibt! Ich vermisse bei dir die Ernsthaftigkeit im Umgang mit dem Thema bei dir. Übrigens finde ich deinen Sarkasmus unangemessen. Falls es dich interessiert, ja ich habe zwei Verwandte die im Drogenmilieu gestrandet sind und denen ich nicht helfen kann, da sie noch nicht weit genug abgestürzt sind. Ich würde also sagen ich kann da durchaus etwas empfindlich sein. Falls du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast, tut es mir leid für dich. Aber deine Antworten sind für mich nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei! Nimm es mir nicht krumm, aber wenn dunichts Konstruktives anzubringen hast, dann halte dich bitte zurück. Meinen Vorschlag hast du schließlich auch nicht angenommen.


----------



## trASH (31. Oktober 2001)

*Snirtjebraten!*

Okay, da so viele Leute schweigen *g* gebe ich mal wieder ein Rezept zum besten!

Snirtjebraten:

Zutaten:

1 kg Nackenfleisch (Schwein!)
1 große Zwiebel
Salz, Margarine, evtl. Pfeffer, Soßenbinder und evtl. etwas Sahne

Zubereitung:

Das Fleisch einen Tag vor dem braten einsalzen, und in etwa Faustgroße Stücke zerteilen.
In heißer Margarine langsam schmoren lassen. Zwischendurch wenden und mit etwas Wasser löschen, damit das Fleisch gleichmäßig braun wird.
Die Zwiebel in kleine Würfel schneiden und dem Fleisch wenn es braun ist zugeben. Die Zwiebeln solange mit dem Fleisch schmoren, bis sie glasig und braun sind!
Danach mit Wasser löschen, bis das Fleisch bedeckt ist, und das ganze langsam kochen lassen bis das Fleisch gar ist. 
Das Fleisch entnehmen und die im Topf verblieben Soße andicken (dunkler Soßenbinder oder richtig andicken!). Nach Geschmack etwas mit Sahne und Pfeffer verfeinern. Ich persönlich verzichte auf Pfeffer, da das ganze einen sehr schönen Eigengeschmack hat. 

Als Gemüse empfehle ich Apfelrotkohl, grüne Bohnen oder Rote Beete!


Guten Appetit


----------



## Taiyo (31. Oktober 2001)

*Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

Kurz dazwischen geredet:
Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich nicht vergessen habe hier das Rezept hinzuposten. Ich werde das auch in (hoffentlich) nicht allzu ferner Zukunft noch machen, aber ich muss erstmal die Mengenangaben heraussuchen (Wenn ich als Mengenangabe nur "einfach nach Gefühl" angeben würde könnte das ja beim Nachmachen tierisch in die Hose gehen.) und bei gewissen Zutaten nachschlagen, ob es auch deutsche Namen dafür gibt.


----------



## trASH (31. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

_- Kurz dazwischen geredet:
- Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich nicht vergessen habe hier das Rezept hinzuposten. Ich werde das auch in (hoffentlich) nicht allzu ferner Zukunft noch machen, aber ich muss erstmal die Mengenangaben heraussuchen (Wenn ich als Mengenangabe nur "einfach nach Gefühl" angeben würde könnte das ja beim Nachmachen tierisch in die Hose gehen.) und bei gewissen Zutaten nachschlagen, ob es auch deutsche Namen dafür gibt. _

Hey würde mich echt freuen wenn du das schaffst! Wie gesagt mich interessieren ernst gemeinte Rezepte aller Chatter! Außerdem hoffe ich, das sich auch andere Ideen holen. 

Schon mal danke!


----------



## Coolmaker (31. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

Also es is jetzt (fast) Anfang November. Wie wärs wenn wir diesen Thread zum Plätzchenrezepte-Austausch-Thread umfunktionieren würden?
Dann gäbs nicht jedes Jahr die selben Plätzchen.
War nur n Vorschlag
Bye


----------



## trASH (31. Oktober 2001)

*AW: Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

_- Also es is jetzt (fast) Anfang November. Wie wärs wenn wir diesen Thread zum Plätzchenrezepte-Austausch-Thread umfunktionieren würden?
- Dann gäbs nicht jedes Jahr die selben Plätzchen.
- War nur n Vorschlag
- Bye
- 
-  _


Gute Idee Coolmaker! Fang doch einfach an. Mich würde das auf jeden Fall auch interessieren. Mal sehen was ich da so zu bieten habe. Will mal gleich mit dem tippen anfangen!


----------



## trASH (5. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Erst einmal Sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst wieder um den Thread kümmere, aber ich hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun!

Wo waren wir? Achja! Kekse! Ich hab da mal ein kleines Rezept für die Freunde des Krümelmonsters aufgetan! Ich hoffe es kommt an. Über weitere Rezepte wäre ich übrigens sehr erfreut. Es können ruhig auch einfache Sachen sein.

                                              Schneeherzen

Zutaten (Ca. 50 Stk.)

2 Eier, 210 g Mehl, 60 g Puderzucker, abgeriebene von einer halben unbehandelten Zitrone, 210 g Butter, 200 g Zitronengelee oder Orangenmarmelade.

Bei den beiden Eiern, das Eigelb vom Eiweiß trennen. Mehl, Puderzucker, die beiden Eigelbe, die Zitronenschale und die Butter (in Flocken) zusammen rasch verkneten. Den Teig rollen, in Folie wickeln und ca. 1 Stunde im Kühlschrank auskühlen. Danach den Teig auf einer bemehlten Fläche ausrollen (3-4 mm dick) und mit Herzchenformen ausstechen. Die Herzchen auf ein mit Backpapier ausgelegten Backblech setzen.
Das Eiweiß steif schlagen und auf die Herzchen streichen.
Die Kekse dann bei 180°C ca. 15 Minuten backen. Danach erkalten lassen.
Die erkalteten Herzchen dann auf einer Seite mit dem/der Gelee/Marmelade bestreichen und die Herzen mit den bestrichenen Seiten zusammensetzen. Trocknen lassen und fertig!

Okay! Ich hoffe ihr mögt es. 

Cya euer trASH


----------



## jayjay (5. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

kleine Frage am Rande: hat eigentlichlich IRGENDWER hier schon eines der Rezepte (nein, nicht sein eigenes) ausprobiert?
ich vertrau da jedenfalls lieber einem guten Kochbuch als einem thread im Forum...


----------



## trASH (5. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- kleine Frage am Rande: hat eigentlichlich IRGENDWER hier schon eines der Rezepte (nein, nicht sein eigenes) ausprobiert?
- ich vertrau da jedenfalls lieber einem guten Kochbuch als einem thread im Forum... _


Moin jayjay! Du willst wissen ob jemand was davon ausprobiert hat?
Ja. Ich. Ich hab nämlich schon die Quarkkäulchen und den Überbackenen Schafskäse ausprobiert.

Die Käulchen waren übrigens lecker und sehr mild im Geschmack, das genaue Gegenteil vom Schafskäse! (Aaaaah Wassser!!!!!)  
Beides war aber auf seine Weise sehr gut! *g*


----------



## jayjay (5. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - Moin jayjay! Du willst wissen ob jemand was davon ausprobiert hat?
- Ja. Ich. Ich hab nämlich schon die Quarkkäulchen und den Überbackenen Schafskäse ausprobiert.
- 
- Die Käulchen waren übrigens lecker und sehr mild im Geschmack, das genaue Gegenteil vom Schafskäse! (Aaaaah Wassser!!!!!)  
- Beides war aber auf seine Weise sehr gut! *g*
-  _

ok, es ist dein thread, also praktisch deine Pflicht, Sachen auszuprobieren *g*
aber genau das braucht so ein thread ja, daß etwas feedback kommt, was gut war, dann trauen sich auch mehr leute, etwas auszuprobieren.
Ich bin da gerade bei den etwas archaisch anmutenden Fleischgerichten doch eher skeptisch...


----------



## Fetteratte (5. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - kleine Frage am Rande: hat eigentlichlich IRGENDWER hier schon eines der Rezepte (nein, nicht sein eigenes) ausprobiert?
- - ich vertrau da jedenfalls lieber einem guten Kochbuch als einem thread im Forum... 
- 
- 
- Moin jayjay! Du willst wissen ob jemand was davon ausprobiert hat?
- Ja. Ich. Ich hab nämlich schon die Quarkkäulchen und den Überbackenen Schafskäse ausprobiert.
- 
- Die Käulchen waren übrigens lecker und sehr mild im Geschmack, das genaue Gegenteil vom Schafskäse! (Aaaaah Wassser!!!!!)  
- Beides war aber auf seine Weise sehr gut! *g*
-  _


*lach* Na, da fühle ich mich mal geehrt, daß du mein Rezept schon mal ausprobiert hast  Aber ich habe wohl nicht zu sehr vorgewarnt *g* Ich denke, daß ist genau das richtige Essen, wenn einem mal so richtig kalt ist 

Allerdings habe ich schon mal etwas Schäferes gegessen. Es nennt sich Wasabi-Paste und ist eigentlich grüner Merrettich und gehört zu Sushi. Eine Freundin macht Sushi selber und hatte leider einmal etwas zuviel von dem  Zeug in die Röllchen getan. Ich glaube, ich habe mir bisher noch nie so schnell eine Flasche Wasser gewünscht, wie in dem Moment


----------



## trASH (6. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

Okay. Ich hab auch schon mal was schärferes gegessen. Es war ein echtes mexikanisches Chili und ich bekam es in Puebla in einer Flughafecantina. WOW!
Aber das Rezept ist wirklich gut. Nochmals danke Fetteratte!


----------



## trASH (6. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - - Moin jayjay! Du willst wissen ob jemand was davon ausprobiert hat?
- - Ja. Ich. Ich hab nämlich schon die Quarkkäulchen und den Überbackenen Schafskäse ausprobiert.
- - 
- - Die Käulchen waren übrigens lecker und sehr mild im Geschmack, das genaue Gegenteil vom Schafskäse! (Aaaaah Wassser!!!!!)  
- - Beides war aber auf seine Weise sehr gut! *g*
- -  
- 
- ok, es ist dein thread, also praktisch deine Pflicht, Sachen auszuprobieren *g*
- aber genau das braucht so ein thread ja, daß etwas feedback kommt, was gut war, dann trauen sich auch mehr leute, etwas auszuprobieren.
- Ich bin da gerade bei den etwas archaisch anmutenden Fleischgerichten doch eher skeptisch...
-  _


Nun ich denke Foxy hat schon einiges zu hören bekommen. 
Im übrigen kann ich die Pizza wirklich empfehlen. Besonders wenn du mal eine kleine Feier schmeißt. Allerdings nur wenn die Gäste keine Vegetarier sind.
Für Vegetarier werde ich demnächst übrigens noch eine Porree-Pizza einstellen. Ich denke das ist was für Experimentierfreudige, aber die schmeckt auch gut

cya


----------



## Taiyo (7. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- Allerdings habe ich schon mal etwas Schäferes gegessen. Es nennt sich Wasabi-Paste und ist eigentlich grüner Merrettich und gehört zu Sushi. Eine Freundin macht Sushi selber und hatte leider einmal etwas zuviel von dem  Zeug in die Röllchen getan. Ich glaube, ich habe mir bisher noch nie so schnell eine Flasche Wasser gewünscht, wie in dem Moment _

*g* Ja, Ja ... Wasabi is 'n Teufelszeug. 'N Freund von mir (nennen wir ihn mal M.) hat mir mal erzählt, er sei mal mit 'nem seiner Kumpel (dem verpassen wir das Synonym D.) Sushi essen gegangen. In dem Resturant geben sie einem seperat für die Soya-Sauce (Shóyú) Wasabi dazu, aber nicht so 'n Fitzelchen, sondern 'nen Klecks in der Größe meines kleinen Fingers !!! Jedenfalls war M. nicht so freundlich D. über Wasabi aufzuklären und der nimmt prompt die Hälfte davon gleich in den Mund !!! *g* ... Na ja, eigentlich schon ziemlich fies, ich weiß ... aber andererseits: Wenn man etwas nicht kennt sollte man sich auch etwas vorsichtig dranwagen.
Sprichst du da von Ryoko mit dem Sushi-in-Eigenregie-machen ???


----------



## Taiyo (7. November 2001)

*AW: Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

_- Hey würde mich echt freuen wenn du das schaffst! Wie gesagt mich interessieren ernst gemeinte Rezepte aller *Chatter*! Außerdem hoffe ich, das sich auch andere Ideen holen._

Ach so, ... der Chatter ... hm, dann bin ich hier wohl nicht weiter erwünscht ... *heul-und-sich-still-und-leise-aus-dem-Thread-verdrück*


----------



## Fetteratte (7. November 2001)

*AW: Back- und Kochrezepte! Was kennt ihr schönes?*

_- - Allerdings habe ich schon mal etwas Schäferes gegessen. Es nennt sich Wasabi-Paste und ist eigentlich grüner Merrettich und gehört zu Sushi. Eine Freundin macht Sushi selber und hatte leider einmal etwas zuviel von dem  Zeug in die Röllchen getan. Ich glaube, ich habe mir bisher noch nie so schnell eine Flasche Wasser gewünscht, wie in dem Moment 
- 
- *g* Ja, Ja ... Wasabi is 'n Teufelszeug. 'N Freund von mir (nennen wir ihn mal M.) hat mir mal erzählt, er sei mal mit 'nem seiner Kumpel (dem verpassen wir das Synonym D.) Sushi essen gegangen. In dem Resturant geben sie einem seperat für die Soya-Sauce (Shóyú) Wasabi dazu, aber nicht so 'n Fitzelchen, sondern 'nen Klecks in der Größe meines kleinen Fingers !!! Jedenfalls war M. nicht so freundlich D. über Wasabi aufzuklären und der nimmt prompt die Hälfte davon gleich in den Mund !!! *g* ... Na ja, eigentlich schon ziemlich fies, ich weiß ... aber andererseits: Wenn man etwas nicht kennt sollte man sich auch etwas vorsichtig dranwagen.
- Sprichst du da von Ryoko mit dem Sushi-in-Eigenregie-machen ??? _


*lol* Ja, das war Ryoko! Aber sie wußte es ja auch nicht besser, doch ich muß sagen, daß sie wirklich gutes Sushi macht  Schade, daß sie jetzt etwas weiter weg gezogen ist.......so komme ich nicht mehr so schnell in den Genuß von ihrem Sushi.

Übrigens wäre ich auch durchaus in der Lage, jemanden mit Wasabi reinzulegen *fg*


----------



## trASH (7. November 2001)

*AW: Ich unterbreche nur mal kurz*

_- - Hey würde mich echt freuen wenn du das schaffst! Wie gesagt mich interessieren ernst gemeinte Rezepte aller Chatter! Außerdem hoffe ich, das sich auch andere Ideen holen.
- 
- Ach so, ... der Chatter ... hm, dann bin ich hier wohl nicht weiter erwünscht ... *heul-und-sich-still-und-leise-aus-dem-Thread-verdrück* _

*Goldwaage reich* Hier leg jedes Wort einzeln drauf! *g* Du Spaßvogel bist herzlich willkommen. Ich ändere also auf "jedes Community-Mitglied"


----------



## Sorrow (7. November 2001)

*Mango mit Klebreis*

Zutaten:
100g Klebreis
1 Dose (klein, 200ml) Kokosmilch
halber Teelöffel Speisestärke
Salz
Viel Zucker
2 asiatische, reife Mangos

Zubereitung:

Den Klebreis in Wasser einweichen. Zwischen 12h und 1Tag. Danach gut abtropfen lassen. Klebreis in einen Topf stopfen und soviel Wasser dazu, dass es bis etwa ein, zwei cm über dem Reis steht. Reis zum Kochen bringen und zugedeckt etwa zwanzig Minuten garen. das Wasser soll vollständig aufgesogen werden! Reis kalt werden lassen. Zwei Esslöffel vom dicken Teil der Kokosmilch in einen Topf schütten, dann mit der Speißestärke, 1 Messerspitze Salz und 8 Esslöffel Wasser glattrühren und kurz aufkochen. Soße zu Seite stellen (nein, nicht dem Hund geben).
Den Rest Kokosmilch mit dem Zucker und 10 Esslöffel Wasser vermatschen und aufkochen. Klebreis dazu und zu einer klebrigen (Klebreis) Pampe vermischen.
Die Mangos schälen, das Fruchtfleisch von den Kernen lösen und in Scheiben schneiden.
Den Klebreis verteilen und die Mangos dazulegen. Kokossoße drüber und fertig ist der klebreis.
Am Besten nie so viel von dem Zeug auf einmal futtern, ist verdammt süß. Kann man auch über längere Zeit einfrieren. Eins der wenigen Rezepte, die ich auch beherrsche.
Sorrow, die langsam wieder Hunger kriegt


----------



## trASH (8. November 2001)

*AW: Mango mit Klebreis*

_- Zutaten:
- 100g Klebreis
- 1 Dose (klein, 200ml) Kokosmilch
- halber Teelöffel Speisestärke
- Salz
- Viel Zucker
- 2 asiatische, reife Mangos
- 
- Zubereitung:
- 
- Den Klebreis in Wasser einweichen. Zwischen 12h und 1Tag. Danach gut abtropfen lassen. Klebreis in einen Topf stopfen und soviel Wasser dazu, dass es bis etwa ein, zwei cm über dem Reis steht. Reis zum Kochen bringen und zugedeckt etwa zwanzig Minuten garen. das Wasser soll vollständig aufgesogen werden! Reis kalt werden lassen. Zwei Esslöffel vom dicken Teil der Kokosmilch in einen Topf schütten, dann mit der Speißestärke, 1 Messerspitze Salz und 8 Esslöffel Wasser glattrühren und kurz aufkochen. Soße zu Seite stellen (nein, nicht dem Hund geben).
- Den Rest Kokosmilch mit dem Zucker und 10 Esslöffel Wasser vermatschen und aufkochen. Klebreis dazu und zu einer klebrigen (Klebreis) Pampe vermischen.
- Die Mangos schälen, das Fruchtfleisch von den Kernen lösen und in Scheiben schneiden.
- Den Klebreis verteilen und die Mangos dazulegen. Kokossoße drüber und fertig ist der klebreis.
- Am Besten nie so viel von dem Zeug auf einmal futtern, ist verdammt süß. Kann man auch über längere Zeit einfrieren. Eins der wenigen Rezepte, die ich auch beherrsche.
- Sorrow, die langsam wieder Hunger kriegt
- 
-  _


Hmm. Reisgerichte! Lecker! Danke Sorrow für dein Rezept und guten Appetit *g*


----------



## trASH (11. November 2001)

*Nochmal Kekse!*

Tja. Ich dachte mir ein weiteres Rezept zum Thema würde vielleicht von Interesse sein!
Also:

                                             Safran-Rondos mit Pistazien:

Zutaten (ca. 30 Stk.)

1 Ei, 2 EL Orangensaft, 1 Döschen Safranpulver, 200 g Mehl (Typ 405), 1 TL Backpulver, 100 g Zucker, 100 g kalte Butter, 125 g Nuss-Nougat, 125 g Puderzucker, 2-3 EL gemahlene Pistazien.

Zubereitung: 

Das Eigelb und Eiweiß  trennen. 
Den Orangensaft erhitzen und in den heißen Saft ½ Dose Safranpulver einrühren. Dann auskühlen lassen.
Mehl, Backpulver, Zucker, Eigelb, sowie die Butter (In Flocken) schnell mit dem Saft verkneten. Den Teig in Folie wickeln und für 30 Min. im Kühlschrank auskühlen lassen.
Den Teig dünn ausrollen und danach mit einem runden Ausstecher (ca. 5 cm Durchmesser) Kreise ausstechen. Aus der Hälfte der Kreise mit einem runden Ausstecher (ca. 2 cm Durchmesser) Löcher ausstechen.
Alle Kreise auf ein vorher gefettetes Backblech legen und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei ca. 200°C backen. Danach die Plätzchen auskühlen lassen.
Die Nuss-Nougat-Masse bei geringer Hitze schmelzen und dann auf die Plätzchen ohne Löcher verstreichen. Die gelöcherten Plätzchen dann auf die bestrichen Plätzchen auflegen.
Puderzucker, das Eiweiß und den Rest Safran verrühren, und dann die Plätzchen damit bestreichen.
Zum Abschluß mit den Pistazien bestreuen.

Viel Spaß!


----------

